# RIDICULOUS OGF PIX Still NOT Fixed



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Download tapatalk your life will be easier. Everything works perfect on tapatalk, all pics show up

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Not sure what you mean, I can post ridiculous pics just fine.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't notice any pics not working?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah it's the app. I'm not thrilled either and my hands are completely tied. We're supposed to have a new app VERY soon. Otherwise, do whatcha gotta...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

SMBHooker said:


>


Tell your buddies to stop "attaching" pictures. I've only explained this 100 times and nobody listens.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Tell your buddies to stop "attaching" pictures. I've only explained this 100 times and nobody listens.


Just to make sure, are you saying we should avoid using the Upload File option?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think so. That's the only way I've ever posted pics, and it has always worked!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

FOSR said:


> Just to make sure, are you saying we should avoid using the Upload File option?


YES!
Those pictures are considered un-secure and will not load to Android or iOS.
Host your picture here in Media or some other picture hosting site. 
The only way attached pictures can be seen are via a web browser either on your phone or PC.

New App is coming that will hopefully solve the issue.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

OK, I didn't know that. I'm here on a browser and my phone is just a phone.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I uninstalled that POS ohhubcampfire AP months ago, I just use a regular web browser on my phone (Android) life is good, I see em all


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

KaGee said:


> YES!
> Those pictures are considered un-secure and will not load to Android or iOS.
> Host your picture here in Media or some other picture hosting site.
> The only way attached pictures can be seen are via a web browser either on your phone or PC.
> ...


I post all pics from my gallery using the upload a file bar....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I post all pics from my gallery using the upload a file bar....





KaGee said:


> Tell your buddies to stop "attaching" pictures. I've only explained this 100 times and nobody listens.


Ya i always thought thats what its for the upload file thingy i click on.
Kagee, not everyone follows your posts,some might even choose to ignore them at times. An ive counted 78 times,leave it to a fisherman to up the numbers ......

Shakedown-"do what ya gotta do" sounds about right. Isnt the definition of insanity doing the same thing over an over expecting different results? 
If the app dont work,dont use it. 

Ill admit im not "techy" at all an just figured out how to post pics with the upload file bar when the new formst came. An i also have no clue what the advantage is having the app ..


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

All right, I took a first look at the Media area and set up an album. Now for a test.





  








Sciotomile17




__
FOSR


__
Feb 6, 2018


__
1


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Testing the caption feature this time






  








Discovered_grill




__
FOSR


__
Feb 6, 2018


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

FOSR said:


> Testing the caption feature this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...seems as you have solved your own mystery and found out who stole your wood.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The caption didn't go through, though.

Oh well, it's a new way I can put a pic in a message.

Edited to add, that's an old grill we found at Griggs when we had a honeysuckle removal event, it used to be lost in dense undergrowth. You can see the city's chipper truck and some of our volunteers down on the road below. I have no idea how old that grill is, and neither does the parks administration.


----------



## WHITE DEVIL (Jun 12, 2016)

FOSR said:


> Just to make sure, are you saying we should avoid using the Upload File option?


I'm not very Savvy when it comes to doing computer stuff like uploading pictures, but I've never had a problem using the upload feature on this site.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Never has been a problem with the upload. 

Problem is viewing pictures on the mobile app that were uploaded as an attachment.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there EVER gonna be a fix!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> Is there EVER gonna be a fix!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Well,we were told Aug 4th of last yr. that an update(fix)was coming within a month. So maybe,some day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Is there EVER gonna be a fix!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


I have a s8 and have no issues posting or viewing....huh


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

works for me....


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Life's too short to worry about not seeing someone else's pics. Go make your own and drive someone else batty...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

mosquitopat said:


> works for me....
> View attachment 260669


Look at that ..... nice pretty white square.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Look at that ..... nice pretty white square.


I saw a nice "Gone Fishing" sign.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

^^^Yup


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I do not own a "mobile device" so, no need for apps. The only way I access this site is on my PC through a browser. Didn't really know that the "Upload a File" method would be a problem for some.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

how's this one.....can you see it now?....lmao


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't see jack myself, so I gotta rely on the mods to screen it  


Sorry this has taken so long to fix the right way...thorn in my side fore sure and you guys deserve better. Just hope you keep the faith as I have! It'll come and I'm embarrassed it hasn't yet.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

SMBHooker said:


> Is there EVER gonna be a fix!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Download Tapatalk, your issues will go away!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

this one too....can you see this?....lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

purty bikes Pat


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

how's 'bout this one.....


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope,still dont see it. I get it though. YOU dont have the problem so it's not a problem. Smh.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Nope,still dont see it. I get it though. YOU dont have the problem so it's not a problem. Smh.


Have you tried other options? Like logging on through web browser?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mosquitopat said:


> how's 'bout this one.....
> View attachment 260851


Nice bike


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Nope,still dont see it. I get it though. YOU dont have the problem so it's not a problem. Smh.


Ok I tried my Samsung cell phone. Used google to find ogf website ,went to this post in the lounge and plenty of photos to see.... Not so hard is it....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Have you tried other options? Like logging on through web browser?


 Some would rather just keep complaining than try one of the many suggestions from the members. Smh


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Some would rather not try to get it though their head that a lot use the app,have always used the app and now just want an app that works. Again,if YOU dont have the problem..... "smh".


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice bike


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

here's mine...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Some would rather not try to get it though their head that a lot use the app,have always used the app and now just want an app that works. Again,if YOU dont have the problem..... "smh".


The definition of insanity= doing the same thing over and over expecting different results.
You must not wanna see the pics that bad then.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

SMH,,lol dont break ur neck


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bobk said:


> Some would rather just keep complaining than try one of the many suggestions from the members. Smh


Smh


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Nope,still dont see it. I get it though. YOU dont have the problem so it's not a problem. Smh.


Again, posted above tho maybe it's hard to read...
Download tapatalk and get rid of ohub...
Problem solved, it's truly that simple

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Its SMBH


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Its SMBH


Shaking my bald head?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Shaking my bald head?


 Small mouth bass hooker


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mosquitopat said:


> here's mine...
> View attachment 260892


What are the measurements on that beauty? Cajun is missing some hot photos..


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> What are the measurements on that beauty? Cajun is missing some hot photos..


2009 Triumph "America"....865cc/550 lbs


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't get on here too often anymore. The picture thing is the reason. It's especially aggravating when you're looking in the marketplace and can't see any pictures. Come on guys, this is ridiculous. Has OGF peaked and we're on the downswing? I sure feel that way.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Tell your buddies to stop "attaching" pictures. I've only explained this 100 times and nobody listens.


This shouldn't even be an issue. 2018 and we have to upload a picture a certain way?


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

idontknow316 said:


> This shouldn't even be an issue. 2018 and we have to upload a picture a certain way?


put em on your computer first then upload em to OGF like I've done...it's easy.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

mosquitopat said:


> put em on your computer fist then upload em to OGF like I've done...it's easy.


I never go on my computer. I can't recall the last time I did to be honest.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My phone and laptop are fine.....it must be the user device or system


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Can you see this?????


*YES....Mmmm.*


----------

